# Chatt Katt Catfishing Feburary Tournament Results



## full throttle (Feb 26, 2017)

We had our Tournament out of Rood Creek. Their was 10 Teams came out to hunt for Mr Catfish. We had some nice Catfish weighed in today. It was a very nice warm day, but the wind blew all day long. It was good to see everyone and thanks to all the Men and Ladies that came out to fish with us.

Big Fish Team: Rod Benders  32.8 lbs  $100.00

1st Place Team:  Livingston  4 fish 51.8 lbs  $200.00  -Biggest Fish 31.2 lbs 
2nd Place Team: Huskins 5 fish  42.8 lbs  $120.00 -  Biggest Fish 21.8 lbs 
3rd Place Team: No Fishing Polywogs  3 fish  40.6 lbs $80.00  Biggest Fish 23.8 lbs

Congratulations to all the winners and thanks to everyone that came out to fish. 

Other Teams.
Rod Benders 2 fish - 35.6 lbs
Catfish Hunter  4 fish - 30.0 lbs
Bait Bandit 5 fish - 23.4 lbs
Full Throttle 5 fish - 23.2 lbs
Rod Fathers 4 fish - 19.6 lbs
Gizzard & Lizards -  DNW
Joe C Fuss - DNW


----------

